# New



## meme mouse (May 27, 2010)

Hi ! I am just starting out with mice, both me and my daughter having a interest together. We have several mice of different coat type and markings and colors, and find them absolutely delightful and amusing to watch and handle. We have now starting breeding some of our lovely little mice, and are so delighted to see how they care for each other. We will let you know how we do and what mice we have!!! And hope for some good advise and help form more experienced mouse people as we go along x


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and a very warm welcome to the forum!
It would be great to hear any progress reports and pics are always welcome!!


----------



## meme mouse (May 27, 2010)

Hi thanks for the reply x Will get some photos of my new mice parents as soon as i work out how lol x Baby photos will follow asap with parents x


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Hiya and welcome to the forum!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

